# E-8 Voltage for lights-anyone know?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to know what voltage of batteries to have for the lights on the front of an E-8. All I got was the nose from Marty(see model building forum). I hooked 6 volts to the light board and they don't seem overly bright, actually may be a bit dim. Would appreciate any help.
Jerry


----------



## Dan Love (Jan 3, 2008)

5 volts 

Dan


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
The new E8s use a main pcb for the lights/smoke, motor, Battery, that is very similiar to the one on the SD45.  The light output to the headlights on my sd45 is track voltage... moderated possibly by a pwc converter in the board.  The other lights in the nose either use LEDs [5v input] or incandescent bulbs [track voltage].  

I don't know if this helps any, or not.

JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I found Radio Shack has battery boxes that hold 3 AAA's, that would give me 4.5, so think I'll swap it in and take out the 4 AA pack I have, although the 6 volts it puts out may be okay? Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
If you just want to use all LEDs, Radio Shack has a 2 - AA pack and a 2-CC pack.  With either of these packs, you can hook up the leds in parallel without resistors.  I used the 2-CC pack with LEDs in some of my Streamliner cars that were run at Marty's last September.  Just use a simple SPST switch for on/off.
Jim C.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The headlight in my SD-45 is 4 volts. When a bulb burned out, I installed a 3mm bright white LED and added a resistor for 4 volt operation at 15 milliamps. 

Great light running at night now.


----------

